# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'e day

## Nwicker60

John O’ Groat headlines for July 4, 2014
A CAMPAIGN, which was launched this week to tidy up the site of the proposed Tesco supermarket in Thurso, has had “an amazing” public response.  The campaign, which was started on Facebook by local woman Fiona McNab, attracted 770 signatures in less than 12 hours after being set up.

WICK will create a bit of history later this month when it hosts the first meeting of the Scottish Government.  First Minister Alex Salmond is not expected to be present due to a prior engagement but most of the cabinet, including Deputy First Minister Nicola Sturgeon will be present.  The meeting is taking place at the Pulteney Centre, on Monday, July 14, and will be the seventh to be held outside Edinburgh this year.

A WALKER has expressed his anger at being unable to identify the camper van which hit him, ending his John O’ Groats to Land’s End attempt.  Big David’s Little Stroll would have seen Dave Redmond cover the distance in 50 days.  However, on Monday, after only a few hours he was hit from behind by the vehicle on the A99, just before Keiss, leaving him badly injured in a ditch.  The fundraiser was not able to get the registration number of the van which was travelling on the wrong side of the road and failed to stop after the incident.

A CALL was made this week for Highland Council to rethink its controversial plan to reduce the hours of pupil support assistants in Caithness schools.  It came from Thurso Highland councillor Roger Saxon after parents claimed they were “kept in the dark” about the proposal.

A WICK pensioner is campaigning to help rid the town of seagulls following concern about the spread of disease.  Jo Sutherland has been watching in horror as the town’s streets, buildings and cars are gradually covered in droppings from the birds and she is worried about the risk to humans.  With River Street an area of particular concern, she is calling on people to stop feeding the birds and to clean and net their roofs to avoid what she sees as the potential spread of E.coli and salmonella germs.

THE decision to arm up to 30 police officers in the Highlands is final, despite an outcry from councillors.  Elaine Ferguson, the national force’s divisional commander for specialist services and tactical firearms, said the Chief constable’s decision came down to the number of rifles and shotguns in private hands and strategic threat and risk assessments.

TWO sailors have smashed the world record time for sailing around Britain in a dinghy, doing it in just over 32 days.  The previous record stood at 76 but Jerry Warren (56) and Phillip Kirk (41) arrived back in Weymouth after having had an incredible streak of luck since their start on May 31.   The men travelled in a Hafren Wayfarer dinghy, powered only by the wind which they found favourable almost all the way around the UK coast, much to the amazement of Pentland Firth Yacht Club training secretary Eric West.

A RUT in the Castletown to Dunnet road could cause an accident, according to a community councillor.  Innes Moodie said if nothing is done, there could be a problem.  He said: “it is a busy road with a lot of traffic and lorries going to the ferry at Gills. If a vehicle caught the rut, they could land up in the houses at Stanergill”.

TEAMS from across the globe have sailed through the Pentland Firth on the latest leg of the toughest sailing race in the world.  The 2013-14 Clipper Round the World Yacht race which involves 270 crew in 12 teams, reached the north Caithness coast on Wednesday morning, approaching the end of the gruelling 40,000 mile challenge.  The 12-foot yachts which visit 16 ports in six continents, have professional skippers but are crewed entirely by amateurs.

----------

